# Tips on filtration and lighting



## saltnewbie (Apr 30, 2013)

Hey im new to saltwater and i wanted to get some beginner coral like zoanthids and mushrooms. I was wondering if my tetra whisper ex45 is necessary for a reef tank. I have read that biological filters are useless becuase live rock does most of the biological filtration. Also i was wondering if my marineland led light thats built in the hood that came in a 29 gallon aquarium kit is good enough for coral. Thanks for your replies!


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Ditch the filter. Get a couple of powerheads rated at 100gph to 150gph each.
Marineland LED unit is no good. Your going to have to upgrade those if you want corals. Looking for 3w LEDs. You can ditch the hood and get a unit that sits over the tank or clips on the side.
How long are the 29g tanks? I can provide some links. Just go by the ones that fit your tank, Im guessing on the lenght.
EVO Quad Clip 3W Timer LED Aquarium Light Nano Marine Coral Reef 20x 3W Fowlr | eBay
EVO 24" LED Aquarium Light Coral Reef Saltwater Nano 16x 3W 3 Watts Lunar 60 Cm | eBay
24" 30" Aquarium LED Light Lunar Hard Soft Coral Fish Reef Tank 3W x 28 New | eBay


----------



## saltnewbie (Apr 30, 2013)

Thanks for the suggestions, but someone at my LFS said thst my light would be good enough for Zoanthids and some mushrooms..... So are you saying my light isn't good enough for any corals?


----------



## saltnewbie (Apr 30, 2013)

Also, what could i use as a hood or something to cover the top of my tank because im looking at fish that like to jump out of the tank.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Im saying your Marine land hood isn't good enough for any corals. Its junk. For fish only.
What kind of fish do you have currently that are jumpers? Ive got monsters in my tank, they don't jump out. I have never used lids on my tanks. You can use egg crate on the top to keep jumpers in, if you plan on getting some. You can buy the mirrored style.


----------



## saltnewbie (Apr 30, 2013)

I don't have any fish yet, the tank is still cycling, but some of the fish that i was interested in were known for jumping out of the tank (can't remember the names of them off the top of my head). But anyways thanks for the suggestions but do you know any led lights that are relatively cheap besides the links you already shared with me?


----------



## saltnewbie (Apr 30, 2013)

What are the most colorful, hardy, and easy to take care of coral that you would reccomend to a beginner?


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Those LED links that I provided are the lowest i've found.
These would be strictly easy coral lighting
LED 24" 1600 Aquarium Light Marine Fowlr Cichlid 27X 1 Watt 1W Lunar Nano 60cm | eBay
LED 24" 1600 Timer Ready LED Aquarium Light Marine Fowlr Cichlid 27X 1W | eBay
LED 36" 2600 Timer Ready LED Aquarium Light Marine Fowlr Cichlid 42X 1W 90 Cm | eBay


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Easy to care for Corals
Beginner Corals: Corals Suitable for Beginners in Saltwater Aquariums


----------



## saltnewbie (Apr 30, 2013)

Thanks, i think i might as well pay the extra 20 bucks so i can get coral that require more light... i really appreciate you helping me out with all of my questions.


----------



## rtmaston (Jul 14, 2012)

if your looking at upgrading your light look at the marineland led light with moonlight and timer at marineland.com.i have it and really like it.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

rtmaston said:


> if your looking at upgrading your light look at the marineland led light with moonlight and timer at marineland.com.i have it and really like it.


I'd not recommend it for Corals.


----------



## saltnewbie (Apr 30, 2013)

Back to the filtration topic, why wouldn't i want to use my tetra whisper hob filter?


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Nitrate Trap


----------



## saltnewbie (Apr 30, 2013)

Would it be because of the carbon or the filter media... and what should my nitrate level be at?


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Activated Carbon: HLLE Smoking Gun Found | Coral Magazine
Cleaning of the mechanical media once a week is a must with those things, thats what causes the Nitrate headache.
Trates should be kept under 30.


----------



## saltnewbie (Apr 30, 2013)

Thanks that really helped me!


----------

